
Announcing: First Round Capital Office Hours (and free coffee) - jkopelman
http://thecornice.com/2008/10/14/announcing-first-round-capital-office-hours-and-free-coffee/
======
SwellJoe
A cool idea. One reason Y Combinator has so many good bets right now is
because they've established procedures and a reputation that discourages
PowerPoint cowboys from pitching them and makes it seem entirely natural for
hard core nerds to pitch them. Removing the "gotta have an introduction, need
to have been around the industry for a long time, need to have a bunch of
graphs showing projected revenues of 80 bajillion dollars in 5.3 months" vibe
of meeting with a good investor (and First Round is that) might just bring out
a fresh kind of founder that might not have been comfortable winding their way
through the traditional channels. It'll also bring out the PowerPoint cowboys,
of course, because they love free coffee and want to sell you on their amazing
new viral Web 3.0 travel wiki social network, but I'm sure they'll be easy to
spot (at least, they're easy for me to spot at valley events, on the rare
occasions I get out and about...there's always a lot of them to spot,
particularly if the drinks are free).

------
fallentimes
This is what made me fall in love with First Round Capital:
<http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2006/11/hacking_web_20.html>

This was our honeymoon: <http://leavewallstreetjoinastartup.com>

------
aswanson
What about the East Coast, Josh? Aren't you based in Conshohocken? [EDIT: No
love for your hometown?]

~~~
markbao
How about one in Boston from a Boston-based VC/Angel firm (like CommonAngels,
CRV, etc.?) :)

